# فيديو باللغة العربية يشرح طريقة العمل على المخرطة الآلية (CNC Lathe)



## موفق الشمالي (21 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم 

اود أن اضيف مقطع فيديو على مكتبتكم بقدر استطاعتي الحالية وهذا المقطع هو باللغة العربية حول آلية العمل على المخرطة الآلية من وصول الرسمة حتى انتهاء تصنيع القطعة .
طبعا الفيديو يفتقر للتفاصيل وذلك ليس من باب التعمد ولكن للاسف لا يوجد لدي المزيد من الوقت حاليا .…

اضغط هنا لمشاهدة الفيديو​


----------



## abohafs77 (28 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## jassim78 (28 يوليو 2013)

شكرا


----------

